# Body of lizard found in chicken egg



## Moko (May 15, 2008)

Not sure if this has been listed yet , But quite interesting..... 



http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23701761-5001021,00.html


----------



## Kirby (May 15, 2008)

yuck.. 

blaming gecko's for chickens salmonella is stupid. its not only in their eggs, but also their meat and muscle. in the same way reptiles naturally hold salmonella, so do chickens.. 

i love the misleading nature of the story.. as if the gecko was actually formed and grew in the egg...


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2008)

mmm, what came first, the gecko or the egg?


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2008)

haha.. jason, good one...

That's really interesting... It sure changes a theory about salmonelosis that's for sure. But still very little evidence other than this one case to back it up.

Seems a little unusual though for a reptile to crawl into an anerobic environment... But it happened!


----------



## mebebrian (May 15, 2008)

i want one!


----------



## nuthn2do (May 15, 2008)

You'd wonder how the president of the AMA (Northern Territory) would come up with such a rediculous conclusion to where chickens get salmonella from. 
No doubt this is the same doctor that implied aboriginal people should be governed by "a mild dictatorship"


----------



## the_tsar (May 15, 2008)

*Hang ON*

The doc thinks the gecko was after eggs? So let me get this right, a gecko crawls up a chickens ***, hopeing for a feed.
Not only that, but the gecko in the story was miniscule, how far up a chooks clacker would it have to go to find an egg it could wrap its mouth about?
I find his theory on why the gecko is up a chooks bum, ludicrus because of the size of this gecko.
There must be another reason a gecko is up a chooks buttocks. And,... is this common?, do many geckos inhabit a birds bottom, as a rule. Or is this some weird chicken fetish, like gerbils are for people.....
I dont logically understand how this could happen.


----------



## bredli_lover (May 15, 2008)

the pictures awesome


----------



## callith (May 15, 2008)

rightio


----------



## Holylemon (May 15, 2008)

lol its so funny that a gecko gets stuck between the membrain of an egg


----------



## SP.Morton (May 15, 2008)

weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but cool.


----------



## Fuscus (May 15, 2008)

> the lizard didn't get into the shell after he had discarded it because the reptile was embedded between the inner shell and the egg's membrane.


 So what he is saying is that the reptile couldn't have squeezed into he space between the shell and the membrane but could squeeze into a live chook :shock:. IMHO that is a very long bow


----------



## pete12 (May 15, 2008)

ok thats just a tad weird


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 15, 2008)

maybe this is what happened

aliens intefered with a chook and went down and sjhoved a dead gecko up its butt!

nah not really its rediculous, photoshop if you ask me.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

willia6 said:


> maybe this is what happened
> 
> aliens intefered with a chook and went down and sjhoved a dead gecko up its butt!
> 
> nah not really its rediculous, photoshop if you ask me.



I reckon it is fake, the media still trying to get more news.


----------



## hozy6 (May 15, 2008)

they always try to blame the defenceless gecko for the food poisoning they need to blame the chook


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2008)

Maybe chickens coined the phrase "What crawled up your butt?"


----------



## TWENTY B (May 15, 2008)

the chook is some sort of "death star" 
that geko is um... a wookie in disguise


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2008)

TWENTY B said:


> the chook is some sort of "death star"
> that geko is um... a wookie in disguise



There's a chance you were looking for this thread http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/the-force-isnt-strong-in-this-one-83132


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 15, 2008)

*Thats weird but cool. Poor little gecko.*


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 26, 2008)

fancy crawling up a chickens bum looking for food


----------



## Dragontamer (May 26, 2008)

not sure if this is possible but what if it laid the egg on the gecko? how long does it take the shell to go hard?


----------



## spongebob (May 26, 2008)

I've obviously been using the wrong hides for my geckos.


----------



## channi (May 26, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Maybe chickens coined the phrase "What crawled up your butt?"


Word, LMAO.


----------



## slim6y (May 27, 2008)

channi said:


> Word, LMAO.



I don't think the chicken was LIAO instead it was GCUA!!!


----------



## bug_collector (May 27, 2008)

as far as i know, (probably not too far) geckos dont eat egg?????? and even if the gecko was just looking for a warm place....... if a chicken felt something crawling up its *** wouldnt it move or something?


----------



## xycom (May 31, 2008)

Maybe that evil kid Sid from Toy Story had something to do with it?

Per


----------



## snakecharma (May 31, 2008)

well finally i know why the chicken crossed the road 

there was a gecko trying to get up its bum lol


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2008)

Dragontamer said:


> not sure if this is possible but what if it laid the egg on the gecko? how long does it take the shell to go hard?



chicken eggs are usually laid alraedy hard - though sometimes eggs are laid with only the membrane - no shell.

Honestly people, can't you see whats has happened here? Its obviously a new species of gecko that 'cuckoos' its eggs into a chickens nest so that the chicken will incubate it


----------

